# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  مباشر مباني الإتحاد..الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم

## ماجد احمد

*هذا البوست للتغطية الخاصة للجمعية العمومية الطارئة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*متخيل طبعا
الجماعة اتخمخمو جلاليب وعكاكيز وشئ بدل واسعة وكبيره من زمن نايريري و جون كندي 
جو .. وقعدو .. فبل بداية الجلسة .. هرج ومرج واصوات عالية واحدبن يحلفو ... و واحدين يهددو
و واحدين ساكتين ساي.. ناس التقاليم والاتحادات الغرعية طبعا.. جايين يتشمشرو و يرجعو يحكو لناسهم،،

بكون فيهم واحدين وناسين وحكاين بتاعين طعمية جد..
المهم
قعدو واخدين في الباب واقفبن زحمة غريبة
الجلية بدات بايات من الذكر الحكيم واحد عمل مقدمة وشكر منو و منو وكسر تلج للحكومة والرياضة شنو و ششنو
المهم
بعديها الهمهمات بدات والنقنقه والوسه و في زول بتكلم
لمن جا دورر مجدي شان يذيع القرار

هههههههههههه
متخيل مجدي وسوس لاسامة قال ليهو اسمع
زح لي كدا انا بذيع القرار وفتح بالشباك دا وانت الحقني
نتلاقى جم صينية منو ما عارف
و في اللحظة ديك مجدي مسك طرف بيدو
وطبق الفايلات حقتو بشمالو
وخت رجل في الكرسي والتانيه في التربيزه
وقال ليهم يا اخوانا هوي القرار النهائي

هبوط اله
قبل ما يتمها والهلالاب قامو عليهو

وصحبك فتح بالشباك عاضي البدلة بسنونه
والجمعية كلها بوراهو
هههههةهه


جنس محن
سودان الدهشه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*هههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآى !!
خيال علمى يا الدسكو
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

متخيل طبعا
الجماعة اتخمخمو جلاليب وعكاكيز وشئ بدل واسعة وكبيره من زمن نايريري و جون كندي 
جو .. وقعدو .. فبل بداية الجلسة .. هرج ومرج واصوات عالية واحدبن يحلفو ... و واحدين يهددو
و واحدين ساكتين ساي.. ناس التقاليم والاتحادات الغرعية طبعا.. جايين يتشمشرو و يرجعو يحكو لناسهم،،

بكون فيهم واحدين وناسين وحكاين بتاعين طعمية جد..
المهم
قعدو واخدين في الباب واقفبن زحمة غريبة
الجلية بدات بايات من الذكر الحكيم واحد عمل مقدمة وشكر منو و منو وكسر تلج للحكومة والرياضة شنو و ششنو
المهم
بعديها الهمهمات بدات والنقنقه والوسه و في زول بتكلم
لمن جا دورر مجدي شان يذيع القرار

هههههههههههه
متخيل مجدي وسوس لاسامة قال ليهو اسمع
زح لي كدا انا بذيع القرار وفتح بالشباك دا وانت الحقني
نتلاقى جم صينية منو ما عارف
و في اللحظة ديك مجدي مسك طرف بيدو
وطبق الفايلات حقتو بشمالو
وخت رجل في الكرسي والتانيه في التربيزه
وقال ليهم يا اخوانا هوي القرار النهائي

هبوط اله
قبل ما يتمها والهلالاب قامو عليهو

وصحبك فتح بالشباك عاضي البدلة بسنونه
والجمعية كلها بوراهو
هههههةهه


جنس محن
سودان الدهشه



ياخي انت لذيذ بشكل
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نورالله صباحكم  ياحلوين  . . .

هاهاهاهاهاىاى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*غايتو بلد ماشه بالمقلوب
عشان كده نحن داقين الدلجه ولن نقوم منها ليوم القيامة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*خاص: (كورة سودانية)
ستغيب عدد من الاتحادات الولائية العريقة عن متابعة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المقامة صباح اليوم بسبب عدم اخطارها من جانب الاتحاد واخري فضلت عدم المشاركة دون توضيح اسباب بينما حرمت المشاكل بعض الاتحادات من الحضور.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*خاص: (كورة سودانية)
رصدت (كورة سودانية) عن تواجد امني مكثف امام مباني اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) منذ صباح اليوم وذلك لضبط النظام خلال فعاليات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة المنعقدة عند الحادية عشرة من صباح اليوم وايضا لمنع حدوث أي تفلتات.


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*توافد علي الخرطوم مناديب الاتحادات الرياضية الولائية للمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لمناقشة طعن الامل عطبرة في عدم شرعية لجنة الاستئنافات العليا والمنعقدة عند الحادية عشر من صباح اليوم بالاكاديمية .. وقد وصل حتي الان قرابة الـ40 اتحادا من جملة 46 والمتوقع اكتمال ذلك قبل انطلاق الجمعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
ستغيب عدد من الاتحادات الولائية العريقة عن متابعة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المقامة صباح اليوم بسبب عدم اخطارها من جانب الاتحاد واخري فضلت عدم المشاركة دون توضيح اسباب بينما حرمت المشاكل بعض الاتحادات من الحضور.



دي السمكرة على اصولها
*

----------


## mub25

*اخر الاخبار شنو يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسريبات

عاااااااااااجل جدا

الان بمكاتب الاتحاد العام تنعقد الجمعيه العموميه الطارئه ومن مصدر موثوق وصلتنا القرارات التاليه:
1-التامين على نجاح الموسم الرياضي واعتبار المريخ فائزا ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان
2-رفض قرار المفوضيه القاضي بعدم قانونيه لجنه الاستئنافات
3- استثناء ناديي الهلال والامل من الهبوط للدرجه الاول واقامه مباراه فاصله بين الامل والنيل شندي تحدد لاحقا وبالعدم زياده انديه الدرجه الممتازه الى 17 ناديا للحفاظ على استقرار النشاط الرياضي في السودان
4-رفع العقوبات عن نادي الهلال ورئيسه اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال
5- مشاركه الهلال والمريخ في دوري الابطال والخرطوم والاهلي شندي في الكونفدرالية
*

----------


## kampbell

*كلا م اكيد يا كسلاوي 

من الاخ سامر العمرابي 

الامل في الممتاز 

الاستينافات شرعيه 

المريخ بطل الدوري 

رفع العقوبه من الكاردينال
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*متي سوف يطبق القانون علي المتكابرين الي متي اي غرار غير الدرجة الاولي جاير وظالم وكعاشق للزعيم م عافي لمتخزي القرار حقي المتعلقه بحقوق الزعيم والظلم ظلماات ايها المجتمعون
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ياما خبر الليلة بقروش بكره ببلاش
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسريبات

عاااااااااااجل جدا

الان بمكاتب الاتحاد العام تنعقد الجمعيه العموميه الطارئه ومن مصدر موثوق وصلتنا القرارات التاليه:
1-التامين على نجاح الموسم الرياضي واعتبار المريخ فائزا ببطولتي الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان
2-رفض قرار المفوضيه القاضي بعدم قانونيه لجنه الاستئنافات
3- استثناء ناديي الهلال والامل من الهبوط للدرجه الاول واقامه مباراه فاصله بين الامل والنيل شندي تحدد لاحقا وبالعدم زياده انديه الدرجه الممتازه الى 17 ناديا للحفاظ على استقرار النشاط الرياضي في السودان
4-رفع العقوبات عن نادي الهلال ورئيسه اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال
5- مشاركه الهلال والمريخ في دوري الابطال والخرطوم والاهلي شندي في الكونفدرالية



يعني ببساطة المصادقة والتبصيم علي مخرجات اجتماع رئيس البرلمان بالسكرتير والرئيسين في وجود الاستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني

ربما يكون حل دبلوماسي ولكنه بالتأكيد غير قانوني والاخطر انه سيشكل سابقة خطيرة ان لم تكن لهذه الدورة فسوف تكون لدورات قادمة

ولان كان مجلس ادارة المريخ في هذه اللحظة مجلس تسيير فغدا ربما ياتي اخر ولا نستبعد ان يكون صداميا ولن يتواني في استخدام حقه في لوي عنق القانون كما فعل اخرون

لكن تبقي اشراقة وحيدة وهي أن الاتحاد و لجانه المنحازة سوف تفكر الف مرة قبل ممارسة الظلم المتوارث علي الزعيم ليس خشية من استخدام الزعيم حقه خرق القانون ولكن الخوف الاكبر من حدوث تفلتات امنية ستحملها السلطات حتما لقادة الاتحاد

ان كان ذبح القانون اليوم قربنا لسيدته مقبل الايام فلا بأس ولكن فلتعلم كل الجهات السلم والامن المجتمعي يحتم عدم التفكير في تكرار مظالم الزعيم والا فان تجاوز مجلس الادارة عن بعض الحقوق فمن يضمن تجاوز القواعد الجماهيرية لها؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عاجل :: ملخص الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للإتحاد العام
متابعات : أحمد دراج
من داخل الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنعقدة في هذه اللحظات اعتمدت الجمعية بالآجماع الاتي :
1. اعتماد شرعية لجنة الإستئنافات.
2. اعتماد الموسم الرياضي 2015 وفق البرنامج المنفذ.
3. إلغاء مبارأتي السنترليق النيل شندي والأمل عطبرة واعتمادهما في الدرجة الممتازة.
4. رفع العقوبة من نادي الامل والهلال ورئيس نادي الهلال.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وزير الرياضة شرف الجمعية ..مقترح الان باستثناء الأندية التي هبطت من الممتاز


سودانا فوق
شرف وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي حيدر جالكوما جلسة الجمعية العمومية التي تنعقد الان في مكاتب أكاديمية تقانه كرة القدم واعتلي وزير الرياضة الذي حضر برفقة دكتور نجم الدين المرضي المنصة وسط ترحيب من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية وافادت متابعات ان اخر مقترح يقدم الان هو استثناء الأندية التي هبطت من الممتاز واعتمدها ضمن منظومة اندية الدرجة الممتازة
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*دى مسرحية هزلية .
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كلام فارغ  !!!!
الكاردينال قال ليكم يا بتوع اللقيمات تسيبوه كده بدون عقاب ؟؟؟
بكره ينط ليكم واحد ويقول ليكم يا بتوع (اى حاجه) ولا تقدرو تعملو ليهو اى حاجه !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


عاجل :: ملخص الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للإتحاد العام
متابعات : أحمد دراج
من داخل الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنعقدة في هذه اللحظات اعتمدت الجمعية بالآجماع الاتي :
1. اعتماد شرعية لجنة الإستئنافات.
2. اعتماد الموسم الرياضي 2015 وفق البرنامج المنفذ.
3. إلغاء مبارأتي السنترليق النيل شندي والأمل عطبرة واعتمادهما في الدرجة الممتازة.
4. رفع العقوبة من نادي الامل والهلال ورئيس نادي الهلال.






دي فعلا القرارات النهائية للجمعية العمومية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجماعة شغلونا بالانسحابات وكوشوا على التسجيلات بره وجوه

خلونا نمسابق في الزمن والعجلة دوما بتجيب الندامة

لك الله يامريخ
*

----------


## abuashruf

*حلول غير منطقية وغير قانونية ولايقبلها عقل
لاتحايل على القانون
حل اى نزاع بين طرفين قانونيا لابد ان يكون الحل فى صالح احدهما وبالضرورة يتضرر منه الطرف الاخر
الهلال هدقه حل مجلس ادارة الاتحاد ولجنة الاستئنافات وعدم تتويج المريخ
لم يجنى شيئا الا السماح له بالمواصلة فى الممتاز
ودى ما من القرارات التى ينتظرها اليوم لان الجمعية غير مسئولة عن هذا الامر
الامل قصده عدم الهبوط والقرارات ان صحت اوصلته لهدفه
اما فريقي الرابطة والميرغنى 
اذا انتهى الموسم رسميا وقد هبطا ماهو المبرر ببقائهما فى الممتاز
بصراحة السودان صار دولة مخجلة تجعلنا نتحمل اى استخفاف ياتينا من اى دولة
بلد فى الالفية التالتة يغيب فيها القانون تماما
وبنغلاديش التى تاتى فى المرحلة الاخيرة فى التقييم العالمى للفساد تعدم رئيسة الوزراء السابقة لفسادها
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*المريخ اساساً ما عندو قروش للتسجيلات
                        	*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*هاكم النتيجة قبل صدورها : 1-عدم قانونية لجنة الاستئنافات وبالتالي إلغاء قرارها بالشكوتين 2- تحويل نقاط مباراة المريخ الأمل وبالتالي بقاءه بالممتاز 3- منح المربخ نقطة بتعادله مع هلال كادوقلي باعتماد نتيجة التعادل 4-تتويج المريخ " إسكات صوته " بعد خصم ال 5 نقاط حيث يتساوى مع الهلال ويتفوق باللقاءات اامباشرة 6 - اسقاط العقوبة عن الكاردينال و ربما الاعتذار له فيما بعد و تهنئته على إذلال الاتحاد 7 -تقديم صوت شكر للمريخ الذي ابتلع طعم الكاس الفطيس وسمح بتمرير أجندة الكاردينال البطل .
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*الكاردينال من المستحيل ان يكون بطلاً ، فكل طلباته ذهبت ادراج الرياح حتى ولو ادعى الاعلام الازرق غير ذلك
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*كرتونه قال يا حل الإتحاد يا الإستشهاد .. نحمد الله ان المريخ لم يضار من قرارات الجمعية .. ولم تخصم منه أى نقطة .. يعنى الهليل طلع فشوش فى حكاية حل الأتحاد ولجنة الإستئنافات والغاء الموسم كلها راحت شمار فى مرقه
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*دي قرارات فطير 
على المريخ ان يرفع الامر لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية او يكون لجنة التكسير هي ذاتها باعت القضية 
*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*ما هى قرارات الجمعية العمومية حتى الان ؟ نرجو الافادة العاجلة.
                        	*

----------


## عمر ادم

*ياشباب سؤال محتاج الي اجابه بعد هذه القرارات والسماح للهلال بالمشاركه الافريقية هذا العام هل يحق لاي فريق يتقدم بشكوي الي الاتحاد الافريقي بعدم قانونية مشاركته في دوري الابطال نسبه لانسحابه من الدوري العام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل...

من مصدر موثوق داخل القاعة
كان هنالك تصويت لي اعادة مباراة الهلال و المريخ..
واعضاء الجمعية انصفوا بالتصويت اي صالح المريخ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بصراحة لو ده كان حصل كان الهلال يعتبر المنتصر الاكبر من هذه الزوبعة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالباقي عمر
					

ما هى قرارات الجمعية العمومية حتى الان ؟ نرجو الافادة العاجلة.




ملخص الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للإتحاد العام

من داخل الجمعية العمومية الطارئة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المنعقدة في هذه اللحظات اعتمدت الجمعية بالآجماع الاتي :
1. اعتماد شرعية لجنة الإستئنافات.
2. اعتماد الموسم الرياضي 2015 وفق البرنامج المنفذ.
3. إلغاء مبارأتي السنترليق النيل شندي والأمل عطبرة واعتمادهما في الدرجة الممتازة.
4. رفع العقوبة من نادي الامل والهلال ورئيس نادي الهلال.
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*بكل المقايس الهلال لم يحقق شئ من مطالبة لم يسقط الاتحاد ولم يلغي قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات او في تكوبنها وخسر الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان والاهم  معرض لاي شكوي بالفريق المنافس له افريقيا ويكسبها لانه انسحب ثلاث مياريات متتالية قد يكون الامل الوحيد كسب بالممتاز وداااا اسوء قرار للجمعية
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بتوع اللقيمات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كردنه رايه شنو في القرارات دي بالله 

مااتنفذ ولا بند واحد من اسباب انسحابه


*

----------


## امبدويات

*سلام .. نعم لم تطبق العقوبات على الهلال والامل.... لكن الاهداف الحقيقة للانسحاب لم تتحقق للامل والهلال .. تتمثل سحب نقاط المريخ مباريات الامل وهلال كادقلى..محاربة الفساد وحل اتحاد اللقيمات ...عدم شرعية لجنة الاستيناف... فوز المريخ بالكاسين...ماذا يقول اعلام الهلال بعد كدا وماذا حققوا؟... نحن كمريخاب نقرط على كدا ونتفرق للاشكاليات التى تواجه المريخ...تسجيلات .. تدريب.. مشاكل مالية... لنتوحد فى جبهة حول المريخ...
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*م تكابرو كردنه انتصر علي الاتحاد وكسر القانون واظن لو م خافو من جماهير الزعيم لاهدو الكاسات لكردنه انتصر لانه تغيب  ثلاث مباريات معلنه بدون عقاب ناديه اسقط كل العقوبات المفروضه عليه احزروووووو الكاردينال ي صفوه ف الموسم القادم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

م تكابرو كردنه انتصر علي الاتحاد وكسر القانون واظن لو م خافو من جماهير الزعيم لاهدو الكاسات لكردنه انتصر لانه تغيب  ثلاث مباريات معلنه بدون عقاب ناديه اسقط كل العقوبات المفروضه عليه احزروووووو الكاردينال ي صفوه ف الموسم القادم



خرج الكاردينال من المولد بدون حمص لم تلغى قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات ولم تلغى البطولة ولم يتم حل اتحاد اللقيمات وخرج من الموسم صفر اليدين وبالمناسبة التغيب ثلاث مباريات لايعنى حتمية الهبوط لأن القواعد العامة تركت ذلك للمجلس بكلمة "يجوز" ولم يجمد نشاط الناديين لأن المنافسة كانت قد انتهت.
أما الأمل هو الكسبان تغيب عن 6 مباريات معترف بها وكوفئ على ذلك.

لبند (16-6): (اي نادي يغيب او يرفض اداء ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز دون عذر يجمد نشاطه حتى نهاية الموسم ويرفع الامر لمجلس الادارة والذي يجوز له هبوط النادي الى الدرجة الادنى او شطب النادي وتسريح لاعبيه).
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*احسن حاجة نبطل نشجع كورة فى البلد دى!!!!!
                        	*

----------

